
Ask HN: Resume parsing library/API recommendations? - 3into10power5
Anyone here knows a good resume parsing library or API? I am planning a startup around skill building. Thanks!
======
vfulco2
Yes, would love to see some stuff here as well. Not much open source,
difficult domain problem, apacke tika seems to be mentioned sometimes as
backend tool

